# 04 GTO Front Bumper/Grille Fascia Romoval



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Good Afternoon, are there any hidden screws that I should know about in removing the fascia. I know of 9, 3 on the top, 2 on each end on the bottom, and 2 at each wheel well. Appreciate any help before I tackle this to replace my grilles with some sport grilles. I'm a retired old man, hope this isn't all that difficult. But I've always been a Goat fan and love to tackle things myself. Thanks and take care, Chuck


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

chucksgto said:


> Good Afternoon, are there any hidden screws that I should know about in removing the fascia. I know of 9, 3 on the top, 2 on each end on the bottom, and 2 at each wheel well. Appreciate any help before I tackle this to replace my grilles with some sport grilles. I'm a retired old man, hope this isn't all that difficult. But I've always been a Goat fan and love to tackle things myself. Thanks and take care, Chuck


Its pretty simple. those are the only screws and then theres two clips under each headlight that you have to be careful with or you make break them.


----------

